# Guild to engine bay clean...???



## teacherboy21 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi guys i was just wonderin if there is a guide to engine bay cleanin and what products work the best...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

guild? you mean a guide?


----------



## teacherboy21 (Jun 19, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> guild? you mean a guide?


lol yeah sorry... U know what i mean anyway...


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

1. Cover electrics with foil.
2. Rinse with low pressure water.
3. Spray APC in every nook and cranny in engine bay.
4. Agitate the APC with a brush to loosen the dirt.
5. Rinse with low pressure water.
6. Spray either 303 or AG vinyl and rubber care or any similar product liberally while engine is still wet.
7. Close bonnet and leave to dry to a shine.

Hope it helps, at least that's how i do it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the idea of the Guild of Engine Bay Cleaners...:lol:


----------



## teacherboy21 (Jun 19, 2010)

Damien89 said:


> 1. Cover electrics with foil.
> 2. Rinse with low pressure water.
> 3. Spray APC in every nook and cranny in engine bay.
> 4. Agitate the APC with a brush to loosen the dirt.
> ...


Thnx for that bud, yeah it does help for sure... Should i use any APC??? Bin told the Meguiars is a good one, not sure tho...
Also which '303' should i use? 
(whats 'AG vinyl and rubber care'...??? sorry im kinda a newbie...)


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

AG = Autoglym and it's the 303 Aerospace Protectant you need.


----------



## teacherboy21 (Jun 19, 2010)

cleslie said:


> AG = Autoglym and it's the 303 Aerospace Protectant you need.


Much appreciated, which APC should i use or should i stick with the Meguiars...?


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

teacherboy21 said:


> Much appreciated, which APC should i use or should i stick with the Meguiars...?


Meguiars APC (super deagreser) is fine, i always dilute apc 5:1, 5 parts water to 1 part apc depending on how dirt and oil is on the engine.

Usually it doesn't take more than 30-45 mins to do the whole engine bay.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

This might help you mate...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## Lewis180 (Jul 14, 2011)

Damien89 said:


> 1. Cover electrics with foil.
> 2. Rinse with low pressure water.
> 3. Spray APC in every nook and cranny in engine bay.
> 4. Agitate the APC with a brush to loosen the dirt.
> ...


Im going to be doing mine soon, thanks for basic guide lines


----------

